# Hey, it's Friday!



## sawhorseray (Feb 18, 2022)

An old Chief and an old Gunny were sitting at the VFW arguing about who'd had the tougher career. "I did 30 years in the Corps," the Gunny declared proudly, "and fought in three of my country's wars. Fresh out of boot camp I hit the beach at Okinawa, clawed my way up the blood soaked sand, and eventually took out an entire enemy machine gun nest with a single grenade. "As a sergeant, I fought in Korea alongside General Mac Arthur. We pushed back the enemy inch by bloody inch all the way up to the Chinese border, always under a barrage of artillery and small arms fire. "Finally, as a gunny sergeant, I did three consecutive combat tours in Vietnam. We humped through the mud and razor grass for 14 hours a day, plagued by rain and mosquitoes, ducking under sniper fire all day and mortar fire all night. In a fire fight, we'd fire until our arms ached and our guns were empty, then we'd charge the enemy with bayonets!"
"Ah," said the Chief with a dismissive wave of his hand, "all shore duty, huh?"


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 18, 2022)

Good ones Ray .


----------



## mr_whipple (Feb 18, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> An old Chief and an old Gunny were sitting at the VFW arguing about who'd had the tougher career. "I did 30 years in the Corps," the Gunny declared proudly, "and fought in three of my country's wars. Fresh out of boot camp I hit the beach at Okinawa, clawed my way up the blood soaked sand, and eventually took out an entire enemy machine gun nest with a single grenade. "As a sergeant, I fought in Korea alongside General Mac Arthur. We pushed back the enemy inch by bloody inch all the way up to the Chinese border, always under a barrage of artillery and small arms fire. "Finally, as a gunny sergeant, I did three consecutive combat tours in Vietnam. We humped through the mud and razor grass for 14 hours a day, plagued by rain and mosquitoes, ducking under sniper fire all day and mortar fire all night. In a fire fight, we'd fire until our arms ached and our guns were empty, then we'd charge the enemy with bayonets!"
> "Ah," said the Chief with a dismissive wave of his hand, "all shore duty, huh?"



I'm still a young Chief, but that joke always brings a laugh.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2022)

Bunch of Great ones!!

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 18, 2022)

Haha! Thank you for the laugh!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 18, 2022)

Thanks Ray !


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 18, 2022)

! Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## Lant-ern (Feb 19, 2022)

Top shelf funnies.Thanks.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 19, 2022)

Gotta love Uncle Bert.............and the yoga pants!   
Thanks Ray.


----------

